# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам Бочки пластиковые 200л

## arzam

бочка 200 л. пластиковая из-под химии для мойки машин,
с отверстиями для слива-залива
140 грн 1 шт

----------


## Бона К

местонахождение?

----------


## arzam

> местонахождение?


 Ген.Петрова/Якира

----------


## salve

сколько есть бочек?есть ли скидки на опт?

----------


## arzam

up!!

----------


## arzam

up!

----------


## arzam

Осталось 5 бочек отдам по 120 грн.

----------


## arzam

up!

----------


## arzam

up!

----------


## arzam

UP!!

----------


## taxist

далековато,жаль

----------


## arzam

еще  в  продаже

----------


## arzam

up!!

----------


## arzam

Для дачников 
скоро начнется дачный сезон
данные бочки используют для накопления воды на полив

----------


## arzam

Покупаем бочки , поступила новая партия.

----------


## taxist

> Покупаем бочки , поступила новая партия.


 новая партия тоже с под химии? цена дешевле?

----------


## arzam

при покупке от 5 шт скидка

----------


## arzam

up!

----------


## Variant 1

киньте номер телефона в личку

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

Покупаем бочки для дачи

----------


## Blooming

Скиньте плиз тел для связи

----------


## arzam

еще есть в наличии бочки

----------


## Natali7

Пожайлуста телефон в личку

----------


## cinderello4ka

киньте номер телефона в личку

----------


## Natali7

Спасибо за бочки!!

----------


## arzam

бочка 200 л. пластиковая из-под химии для мойки машин,
 с отверстиями для слива-залива
 140 грн 1 шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже, количество ограничено

----------


## Nastya_g

> Бочки в продаже, количество ограничено


 отправьте номер телефона в ЛС

----------


## TIIDA2

Добрый день скажите бочки пластиковые еще есть? мне надо 2 шт?

----------


## woron

и мне нужна бочка такого типа

----------


## arzam

бочка 200 л. пластиковая из-под химии для мойки машин,
 с отверстиями для слива-залива
 150 грн 1 шт

----------


## arzam

снова появились бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

поступила новая партия бочек

----------


## uxus2

Хочу тоже бочку.Где?

----------


## arzam

Генерала Петрова или Маршала Жукова 
кому где удобней забирать

----------


## AForce

И мне номер в личку

----------


## arzam

бочка 200 л. пластиковая из-под химии для мойки машин,
 с отверстиями для слива-залива
 150 грн 1 шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

ап!

----------


## MODOTAK

Хочу купить бочку. Есть еще? Как связаться?

----------


## гипа

Хочу купить бочку, Как связаться

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

для тех кому не хватило
бочки сново появились в продаже

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## moldigal

А литров на 500 нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## arzam

были на 1000л но сейчас нет

----------


## Sergiv

Телефон в личку, плз.

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

ап!

----------


## arzam

ап!

----------


## arzam

При покупке от 3 шт действуют скидки

----------


## domovoy82

даю 100 грн, могу приехать сегодня

----------


## arzam

Бочки пластик 200л  в продаже

----------


## arzam

Бочки сново появились в продаже
кому не хватило прошлый раз можете звонить и забирать

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

Бочки в продаже

----------


## taxist

нужна на два или на пять кб. нет ли случайно?

----------


## arzam

> нужна на два или на пять кб. нет ли случайно?


 таких нет есть только 200л

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин  130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

бочки в продаже

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## МакSim

телефончик в личку плиз

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## Toy

дайте пожалуйста телефон. Хочу заказать 6 бочек и возможна ли доставка на Таирова. Хочу за 600? 3 мая заберу.

----------


## arzam

пока бочки закончились, будут через неделю

----------


## migoss

бронь на 3 штучки координаты и телефон в лс буду после праздников

----------


## Берегиня дома

бронь на 2 штуки координаты и телефон в лс буду после праздников

----------


## asmodessa

Бочки ещё продаются? Если да, скиньте номер телефона. Спасибо.

----------


## Наталья

Скиньте пожалуйста телефон.

----------


## Берегиня дома

Бочки отличные, толстостенные и мне кажется, что по объёму там даже больше 200 литров. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## arzam

Стоимость бочки 160 грн

----------


## Т-34

а есть еще бочки? нужна одна.
Дайте контакт в личку, если есть.

----------


## Ицык

Телефончик скиньте в личку.
Возьму 10шт уступите?

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
160 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## prostomaria

Пожалуйста координаты и телефон в лс

----------


## STAS ODESSA

нужна 1 бочка скиньте контакт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## alexwkgn

Надо 10-20шт какая будет цена ?

----------


## Адвокат Александр

Скиньте контакты в личку, нужны 12 бочек

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## ДаникиСона

куплю пластиковую бочку 200л дог. если актуально звоните 0634941045, 0976896127

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## odessit1981

можно номерочик.нужны бочки

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## -PHANTOM-

подпишусь

----------


## -PHANTOM-

номерочек можно в личку

----------


## alex 76

..

----------


## bp1136

А из под спирта бывают или нет ?

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## MaxFaktor

Телефон в личку скинте

----------


## scale

аналогично и мне тф в личку

----------


## ANGEL81

И мне телефон в личку

----------


## kotruben

есть такие же 5 штук, отдам по 130 грн, живут на 2 заставе

за телефоном в личку

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## alexwkgn

заберу оптом по 100грн

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## NikolasB

скиньте номер телефона в личку

----------


## Стрекозка

и мне номер телефона, пжл, в ЛС

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## lenakonko

бочки еще есть ружно 2 штуки

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 130 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.10.2014 в 23:10 ----------

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 150 грн шт

----------


## VladToNiKZATOKA8

еще есть бочки ?

----------


## Серд

и мне бы бочечку !  есть еще ?

----------


## lozoway

можно номер или позвоните 0986290750

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.04.2015 в 14:16 ----------

можно номер или позвоните 0986290750

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн ш

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиовые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## Sonic_29

Можно телефон перезвонить?

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 220 грн шт.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.09.2015 в 08:35 ----------

ап

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## arzam

ап

----------


## гора

Нужны две  ,по 200 будут?
0674832699

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.09.2015 в 23:03 ----------




> Нужны две  ,по 200 будут?
> 0674832699


  Тел.дай в личку

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 300 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 300 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 300 грн шт.

----------


## arzam

Бочки 200 л пластиковые из-под химии для мойки машин 
 300 грн шт.

----------

